# Anyone own a CatYak? Upsides? Downsides?



## texasteacher (Jun 3, 2010)

Looking at picking up a CatYak for some fun on a lake and was wondering what people's experiences with them were.


----------



## Catyak (Aug 18, 2010)

I have owned a CatYak since the late 70s. Grew up sailing it on a small lake as a teen. Took it out this summer, 30+ years later, still as good as new. Still have the original sail, replaced the trampoline in 1980 shortly after we bought it (used). Took care of the boat and sail. Always stored the dry sail indoors. Upside: fun little boat, stable, easy to sail, good swim platform, durable, ideal for 2 teens or 1 adult and teen or child. Downsides: small and slow. As an adult, I am considering buying a Hobie Getaway, but would not sale the CatYak - it's a perfect beginner sail boat for a teen.


----------



## FlyGuy2480 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Katyak*

I have owned a Katyak for a few years now, and I love it. The thing I like about it most is its tubular frame construction, which allowed me to customize it. I added oars and even a 2hp outboard engine to mine in case the wind dies out. The simple construction also allows for easy repairs and maintenance. Its shallow draft is perfect for beaching or shallow water sailing. Regretably, I have not tested this Katyak's worthiness as a swimming platform, so I have no say about that.

Unfortunately, the rigging on mine does not handle heavy winds well; the entire mast will bend dangerously leeward in about 20 knots of wind (when the sail is filled and under pressure). This is partially because it does not have any shrouds or spreaders. Also, it is hard to sail upwind (it produces little VMG), and it is nearly impossible to tack in light winds. (This is when I use an oar to help it tack.)

If the winds are too heavy, I usually stow the sail on the side and then row or motor instead. With the sail stowed, the Katyak feels very seaworthy. (I have briefly tested it in 25-knot winds and 3-foot waves.) If the seas are rough enough, often a wave will find its way between the hulls and through the canvas (that I am sitting on) and soak my butt and legs.

The katyak is very fast in rowing and motoring for its size. For rowing, it can reach speeds equivalent of a kayak (hence the term "Katyak"), and for motoring, it can step up onto a plane with only 1/3 throttle (though I don't dare to go anywhere above 1/2 throttle even with only 2hp; I am afraid the rear frame tube or one of its joints will fail.) DISCLAIMER: The Katyak was not originally intended for use with an outboard engine. If you decide to mount an engine on yours, it is at your own risk.

The Katyak can safely hold one adult plus one child or light-weight teenager. I tested mine with two adults, and that is already pushing the limits a little bit. Luckily, I did so in calm weather, but it definitely did not feel as seaworthy with twice the load. I have also tested my Katyak with one adult plus one child, and that was just fine.

I have towed my Katyak behind a yacht at speeds up to 8 knots, and I think it can handle tow speeds up to 10 or 12 knots (with empty weight, of course).

The Katyak mounts easily (up-side-down) to the roof rack of my car. I reccomend using a roof rack that runs lengthswise along the car and using cross bars that can slide along the length of the roof rack; cars with the fixed roof rack cross bars are typically curved, not wide enough, and not high enough off the roof of the car. The Katyak likes to lie flat on a cross bar. I am able to load/unload it myself by balancing it on my head, though I strongly reccomend at least two people unloading it.

Overall, it is a fun little boat. If you want a dinghy sailboat that is a little more practical than the Katyak, I reccomend the Walker Bay 8.


----------



## Rochan01 (Sep 18, 2010)

*CatYak? Upsides? Downsides?*

I've had one for years. They are good in small lakes and very fast and easy to setup. The pontoons & platform are much more stable than the speedier beachcats,. I have the 2nd slowest sailboat on the lake I sail most commonly. It is so stable that even in significant wind conditions I'd have to act deliberately to tip it.It's easy to get on and off in the water since it doesn't tip over like a monohull or high performance cat so it works as a swim platform
Within it's limitations, the boat is fairly capable. I have used it in the Atlantic off the coast of South Carolina sailing briefly with a pod of dolphins. This August I sailed it from Harbor Springs to Petoskey State Park, Lake Michigan.
the boat's portability is excellent, it only weighs around 100 pounds. 2 people can easily grab each end and drop it into the water. It's possible to cartop but I bought an aluminum trailer kit which has worked very well.
The load limit is 300 pounds, so suited for one or 2 people.
FlyGuy's comments are accurate - stiff wind causes the mast to flex.


----------



## Wileyc2880 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Catyak ??????*

Hi all I just recently got a catyak it was on trade for some work I had done I can't seem to find much info on it wondering if any one has one I could use some pics of the rigging I think I might be missing a part or two not sure Im wanting to try it out befor the end of summer if any one has some pics of the set up I would greatly appreciate it ty jason


----------



## zengirl (May 1, 2012)

I too, am trying to find info on the catyak. who makes them? when were they made? are they still made?


----------



## Rochan01 (Sep 18, 2010)

CatYaks in the US were made by Dayton Marine Products located in Detroit, Michigan, from roughly 1969 to sometime in the mid '70s. They made CatYaks and SportYaks (and sleds) among other things. Dayton Marine was sold to another company that did not continue the boat part of the business. 

You can still find CatYaks on eBay, Craiglist, etc. As long as the hulls are sound, most of the structure is basic materials, ie tubing, bolts, etc so not too hard to find alternatives. I've adapted parts from miscellaneous hardware (spring clips), bicycles (mast clamp bolt) and small Hobie cats (rudder/tiller parts). Sails and trampolines can be custom made or you can still find unused originals occasionally.

If you use image search on Google you will find many pictures and a few old original brochures posted. Sorry, this board won't let me post links...


----------



## Rochan01 (Sep 18, 2010)

Zengirl, found you a little more info. CatYak was designed by Frederick S. Ford, Jr. Dayton Marine Products was a division of Woodall Industries, subsidiary of Libbey-Owens-Ford.


----------



## zengirl (May 1, 2012)

Rochan01, Thanks, I certainly appreciate all the info.


----------



## sllikk (Jul 3, 2015)

I owned one with an off color pontoon, turns out the seller was the original designer and this one was the prototype! A friend of the family explained that one side failed in testing with 650 lb load. They vacuum cast a new pontoon and filled the areas under the mounting plate with a sprayfoam like material for rigidity. The original lanteen sail works best hoisted as high as it can go and tied down to the lower cleat. Tension is key here. Now this friend had one refitted with a bermuda sail, newer mast and boom, and stays to the fronts of the pontoons. Now that one could really move! Id be happy to answer questions.
Happy sailing!


----------



## OnLakeErie (Jul 3, 2015)

*Catyak Assembly*

We just discovered a Catyak in an old shed on the beach property my parents owned for years. We cleaned it up and there was a new trampoline with it. It looks great. Even the sail is fine. We are quite excited to try it out...We just don't know how to assemble the sail...there may be some attachment pieces missing. I've scoured the internet for photos on how to attach it, but since none of us have ever even been on a sailboat, I haven't found any detailed enough. It seems as if the ropes are key. Any instructions/photos on how to set them up would greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Taschia


----------



## Rochan01 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi OnLakeErie,
What a great find!
The Catyak is fairly easy to rig, and you should have a lot of fun with it. Sorry I don't have any close up pictures that would be useful, but I will try to describe as best I can. These are 40+ year old boats so there may some variations in what you have depending on how/when it was made and if anything has been added or has gone missing over time. 
You should have 2 aluminum spars connected at a corner. One will have a ring on it about 2.5" or so around that fits around the mast, the other one should have a small pulley about 2/3 of the way to the end. The top/front of the sail should be slipped into the spar with the ring on it, the bottom should go on the spar with the pulley. There will be a gap in the sail sleeve to accommodate it.
Once on, tie the 2 corners off to the ring bolts on the end of the spars.

There will be a gap in the sail sleeve near the top, on my original sail it's near the bottom of the top white stripe. You might have some form of hardware here for attaching a rope. If so, attach a rope. I don't have anything there so I tie a rope directly to the spar in that space, leaving one long end. I am sorry but I don't know the name of the knot, I have been told it's a variation of a clove hitch. It looks a bit like whipping the end of a line. All I can tell you is that mine has around 10+ wraps to hold it in place with the long end underneath and do whatever you have to so it will not slip or the sail will land in your lap unexpectedly. However you get it attached, the long end of the rope then goes through the pulley on top of the mast. 

Slip the mast bottom through the ring and drop it into place on the frame through the mast clamp and into the mast foot. You will probably need to loosen the mast clamp, then tighten it up again to ensure the mast is stable. (I have replaced the bolt and nut with a quick-release bicycle seat clamp) Pull on the line to raise the sail. Your sail will be attached at the top pulley and the ring, and swing freely side to side. Tie the line off to the cleat that should be mounted on the front trampoline support. If you Google Catyak you can see some general pictures and a couple of videos on YouTube of catyaks sailing all rigged up. 

There will be another gap in the sail sleeve along the boom where hopefully another pulley is attached. My method is to tie another line right in front of this pulley leaving one long end. There should be another pulley mounted on the back trampoline support. Feed the long end through the that pulley. Then feed it back up through the pulley on the boom. You now have 2 pulleys and plenty of leverage when the wind blows. The other end goes in your hand, so hang on. You may want to tie a knot in the end so it doesn't pull back through while sailing. 

In the videos, at least one of these Catyaks is rigged with only one pulley, and years ago I sailed rental Catyaks with all sorts of improvisations so I suppose you can manage with one pulley. If you only have one, get the rope attached to whichever point doesn't have a pulley and feed it through the pulley. 

You should be ready to go. 

My rear pulley is now on a stainless steel spring clip so I can unclip it and leave it on the sail line instead of feeding lines through pulleys to take the sail on and off. Strictly convenience factor. 

I hope this helps and most of all - have fun sailing 

PS - load limit is 300 pound max.


----------



## patnewbalance (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi! Has anyone found a source for replacement hulls/floats/pontoons? We have two Catyaks, but one is missing the hulls. Thinking about building hulls with marine plywood and fiberglass, but it would no longer be lightweight. Hulls are 9 feet long, no luck finding replacements online.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 8, 2020)

patnewbalance said:


> Hi! Has anyone found a source for replacement hulls/floats/pontoons? We have two Catyaks, but one is missing the hulls. Thinking about building hulls with marine plywood and fiberglass, but it would no longer be lightweight. Hulls are 9 feet long, no luck finding replacements online.


I too would love to find at least one replacement hull. Hard to find any info on these Catyaks. If you hear of anything please share if you can. We've had ours for 30+ years. Haven't used it for about 15 of those years. One if the hulls has a big split. It's a fun little sailboat!


----------



## jkhunter (Oct 11, 2020)

I have 2 complete unsailable Catyaks, good mostly for parts. The sails have always been stored inside, however the rest has been outside. Both boats have failed where the frame is bolted to the hulls. One hull has completely broken off and the other 3 are still attached, but cracked. Perhaps someone with the correct molding skills will come up with replacements?? We can all hope. Both are for sale, I'm in Central Indiana.


----------



## Gerardo pumn (Dec 2, 2020)

[QUOTE = "patnewbalance, publicación: 2051678552, miembro: 525456"]
¡Hola! ¿Alguien ha encontrado una fuente de reemplazo de cascos / flotadores / pontones? Tenemos dos Catyaks, pero a uno le faltan los cascos. Pensando en construir cascos con madera contrachapada marina y fibra de vidrio, pero ya no sería liviano. Los cascos tienen 9 pies de largo, no hay suerte para encontrar reemplazos en línea.
[/CITAR]
QQue tal soy Gerardo y pues vivo en campeche y por ahí tengo 2 pontones en un estado de 9.5 de Buenos quizás se puedan enviar desde Mexico a donde los quieran mi whatsaap ±529995431760


----------



## Sarahdegen (Jul 3, 2021)

jkhunter said:


> I have 2 complete unsailable Catyaks, good mostly for parts. The sails have always been stored inside, however the rest has been outside. Both boats have failed where the frame is bolted to the hulls. One hull has completely broken off and the other 3 are still attached, but cracked. Perhaps someone with the correct molding skills will come up with replacements?? We can all hope. Both are for sale, I'm in Central Indiana.


Are your sails for sale? I'd love a new one!


----------



## baileygd61 (16 d ago)

texasteacher said:


> Looking at picking up a CatYak for some fun on a lake and was wondering what people's experiences with them were.


Loved mine. Light and easy to rig. Not a Hobie, but a whole lot easier to get in the water.


----------

